# 1965 Moulton 4 speed



## Drzdave58 (29 Oct 2020)

Just got this 65 Moulton rebuilt. Powdercoated cream, new flat bars and stem, new tires, cables and brake pads hand stitched leather grips


----------



## roley poley (29 Oct 2020)

lovely job


----------



## weareHKR (30 Oct 2020)

The only thing I like is the saddle & chainring ... 🙂


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2020)

You can now scare the crap out of yourself trying to ride it in style. I had a go on one a mates Sister owned in about 1975, we quickly found our why it was stuck in the shed. 
On the upside it made Choppers feel easy to ride and very stable.


----------



## FrankCrank (30 Oct 2020)

Looks good enough to hang on a wall, which I hope is not it's destiny! Decent thing would be to ride it on a regular basis and enjoy


----------



## Cycleops (30 Oct 2020)

You’ve done a lovely job, these iconic pieces of engineering need to be preserved.


----------



## oldworld (30 Oct 2020)

You've done a nice job.
Oddly enough I liked the look of it as it was. I'd be frightened to use / leave it anywhere now.


----------



## Ridgeway (30 Oct 2020)

One of the nicest bikes i've seen in a long time off to show my dad your pictures, that'll put a smile on an 88yr olds face (former Minx owner).

A credit to you


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Oct 2020)

I'm struggling to understand how the back wheel is supported without any seat stays, relying on what appears to be just a single bolted joint at the chain stay/ main frame connection? 

What am I missing?


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2020)

Thats a cracking job


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm struggling to understand how the back wheel is supported without any seat stays, relying on what appears to be just a single bolted joint at the chain stay/ main frame connection?
> 
> What am I missing?


The rubber suspension 'donut' just behind the pivot bolt.


----------



## Drzdave58 (30 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You can now scare the crap out of yourself trying to ride it in style. I had a go on one a mates Sister owned in about 1975, we quickly found our why it was stuck in the shed.
> On the upside it made Choppers feel easy to ride and very stable.


Its not scary to ride however I think I will avoid going down steep hills at high speeds. Great for short leisurely rides around town.


----------



## Drzdave58 (30 Oct 2020)

weareHKR said:


> The only thing I like is the saddle & chainring ... 🙂


You are in denial..😉


----------



## Drzdave58 (30 Oct 2020)

oldworld said:


> You've done a nice job.
> Oddly enough I liked the look of it as it was. I'd be frightened to use / leave it anywhere now.


thank You..and no..I never leave any of my bikes unattended. It’s intended for short rides around the city. A conversation piece for sure.


----------



## Drzdave58 (30 Oct 2020)

Cycleops said:


> You’ve done a lovely job, these iconic pieces of engineering need to be preserved.


When you really look and study the frames on these bikes, they are a thing of beauty, a wonderful piece of engineering for the time.


----------



## Drzdave58 (30 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The rubber suspension 'donut' just behind the pivot bolt.


----------



## weareHKR (30 Oct 2020)

Cracking restoration...


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Oct 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> View attachment 555324


Wow, that's neat and elegant- is there a sleeve inside the main frame tube that the rear chain stay arm is welded to, resisting the massive vertical rotation turning moment on the rear wheel stay?


----------



## Drzdave58 (30 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Wow, that's neat and elegant- is there a sleeve inside the main frame tube that the rear chain stay arm is welded to, resisting the massive vertical rotation turning moment on the rear wheel stay?


Not exactly sure what you mean..maybe these pics help


----------



## Chris S (30 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm struggling to understand how the back wheel is supported without any seat stays, relying on what appears to be just a single bolted joint at the chain stay/ main frame connection?
> What am I missing?





raleighnut said:


> The rubber suspension 'donut' just behind the pivot bolt.


An idea copied on Tesco's dual suspension BSOs


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Oct 2020)

That rubber donut must have incredible forces trying to shear it vertically as the rear wheel arm tries to rotate on the pivot bolt.


----------



## roley poley (30 Oct 2020)

love 'em rode my 1964 standard till the rear frame cracked and then donated it to the moulton preservation society ...the space frames of today are well beyond my price range and a little too posh for my day to day utility...went and bought a brompton to fill the gap but would have prefered the same again please but not to be found today


----------



## palinurus (30 Oct 2020)

Lucky to get one with a front rack!


----------



## Drzdave58 (30 Oct 2020)

Yes I was lucky..i found a guy with 2 of them for sale so I bought them both. But I sold this red one.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> Its not scary to ride however I think I will avoid going down steep hills at high speeds. Great for short leisurely rides around town.


Yep the 'handling' only gets scary over about 10mph


----------



## Gunk (31 Oct 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> Yes I was lucky..i found a guy with 2 of them for sale so I bought them both. But I sold this red one.
> View attachment 555469



You should have pinched the crankset off the red bike, it would have suited your build much more than the chrome steel original.


----------



## Drzdave58 (20 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> You should have pinched the crankset off the red bike, it would have suited your build much more than the chrome steel original.


New crankset and 5 speed hub


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Jan 2022)

Did you manage to get any new parts? Moulton Preservation has been shut since July due to illness and there is no indication if or when it might re-open, so the bits that wear out like bushes, bellows, etc are unobtanium unless you cannibalise another bike, which is what I had to do. There are alternative sources for rear pivot kits.


----------



## Drzdave58 (12 Jan 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Did you manage to get any new parts? Moulton Preservation has been shut since July due to illness and there is no indication if or when it might re-open, so the bits that wear out like bushes, bellows, etc are unobtanium unless you cannibalise another bike, which is what I had to do. There are alternative sources for rear pivot kits.


Didn’t really need any parts but now I have put my bafang kit on the bike to try out for awhile.


----------

